# Having cable routing issues on my new S2...HELP!



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Man, 

I am so frustrated with the shifter cable routing on my new S2 I bought yesterday! I feel like throwing the thing off a cliff. Still can't get it. What's the secret? Also, if I do get it right, won't the tight bends degrade the shifting performance due to cable drag? I was thinking about getting NOKON cables for it since they bend tight and just paying the shop. 
What a major freaking PITA. 

Any experienced S2 builders want to chime in? 
Thanks for your help. 

-Matt ( the frustrated one) .


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=WHATS_NEW&WHATS_NEW.ID=257&PRSET_VERSION=1&RSS=TRUE

If you haven't read this maybe it will help.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I saw that.
My problem was routing the cables and housing inside the frame. After a couple of hours I gave up. Today I brought it down to the Cervelo dealer and in 10 minutes they had it done. Just like that. 

Also, I routed the housings similar to Andy at Competitive Cyclist but used a piece of clear tubing instead. The housings go right over the top of the stem about a centimeter above and then split off at about 3/4 of the stems length. I can turn the bars 90 degrees and have zero interference and zero cable rub on both the frame and stem.. There is no friction on the cables themselves and I bought the Gore cables which are SMOOTH. 

I finished building it today and rode it to dial it in. My S2 is a stealth ship. Not a ping, pang,or pong even on the bumps. Total silence.
It's fantastic. 
Standby for a ride report with photos.
Thanks!


----------

